# Retrouver Tags Shazam égarés



## LuiGi.V (28 Août 2015)

Bonjour, 
Je vous expose mon problème simplement : J'ai sauvegardé le contenu d'un iPhone 4 dans iTunes. J'ai ensuite restauré un iPhone 6 à partir de cette sauvegarde. Puis j'ai formaté l'iphone 4 afin de rétablir ses réglages d'usine. Parmi les applications transférées, il y avait shazam, et plein de tags dedans. En ouvrant l'application sur l'iphone 6, plus aucun tag. Je me demande donc si ils ont été transférés ou pas. J'ai tenté plusieurs logiciels de data recover sur l'iphone 4 ou la sauvegarde iTunes, aucun ne m'a trouvé le dossier contenant les tag. Je me demandais si en cherchant dans le contenu du fichier .ipa de shazam on pourrait retrouver cette liste. Si quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce type problème ou a une quelconque solution, merci d'avance... 
NB : je n'avais pas créé de compte shazam avant de faire cette petite manip'


----------



## Lauange (29 Août 2015)

désolé pour toi mais c'est perdu.


----------



## LuiGi.V (30 Août 2015)

C'est bien ce que je me disais... Tant pis! Merci


----------



## CorbeilleNews (30 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Ton cas n'est pas unique : j'ai le même soucis que toi avec un 4S lors du passage de 8.1.4 à 9.0.1 !

Je suis sûr à 500% que les tags étaient bien là lors de la sauvegarde puisque :

- si je restaure la sauvegarde après avoir installé iOS 9.0.1 sur le même téléphone les tags ont disparus

- si je restaure la même sauvegarde sur un autre 4S resté dans la même version que l'OS avec laquelle la sauvegarde a été faite (8.1.4) les tags sont bien là.

Donc :

1. La sauvegarde contient bien les tags
2. Le passage à iOS9 ou autre chose empêche de les restaurer ?


Encore un point bien gonflant de la politique Apple qui force au jailbreak !!! Je crois que je vais finir par craquer et faire mieux : passer sur un téléphone libre !!! Ou l'on a pas ces limitations !!!


----------

